
Some Android games are quietly using your microphone to track your TV habits - tortilla
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/2/16842294/android-apps-microphone-access-listening-tv-habits
======
mmontagna9
We've been tracking this SDK at MightySignal. I can confirm that the apps
often record data for some time after the app becomes inactive and that the
amount of data sent is enough to represent a full audio stream, multiple
requests with sizable blobs per second, bothers me mostly because of the
terrible drain this SDK must be putting on user's batteries. It's only present
in ~280 low quality android games atm.

